# Sage The Oracle Touch steam wand



## Enzolorenzo (10 mo ago)

Hello all,

So my Sage The Oracle Touch has been working flawlessly for about 6 months.

I have noticed recently the steam wand is not performing at the same pressure as before, so I did the usual descale cycle (another issue in itself)

I’ve cleaned it out 3 times with descaler and taken the tip off to ensure it’s not blocked and let it soak, and used a pin.

For the wand itself the steam comes solidly out of one hole, and puffs occasionally out of another, but the other two holes have no steam/pressure coming out.

The other, I’m assuming is an issue, is when I run a descale cycle, it goes on for about 30 seconds on the first 20Min flush, and stops making any noise for the rest of the 19 mins.

Has anyone had any similiar experience?


----------



## Enzolorenzo (10 mo ago)

I checked in the service menu, and it looks like ER21 is the issue, anyone know what part of the machine is broken ?


----------



## Enzolorenzo (10 mo ago)

I’d also like to add now the boiler won’t even heat up past 70C!


----------



## Enzolorenzo (10 mo ago)

Does anyone have any idea ?

boiler heats now. But steam wand is not performing


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The ER 21 fault code would appear to indicate the high temperature probe in the boiler is / disconnected / damaged wiring or possibly the probe is scaled up. Check the wiring connections /remove the probe and check for scale and clean if necessary


----------



## Enzolorenzo (10 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> The ER 21 fault code would appear to indicate the high temperature probe in the boiler is / disconnected / damaged wiring or possibly the probe is scaled up. Check the wiring connections /remove the probe and check for scale and clean if necessary


Hey, thanks for the reply.

Do you have a pic or a wiring diagram so I know what I’m looking for?

I’ve taken the top off before, and I’ve never seen so many things crammed into once place, before…

thanks!


----------

